
Smashgather: Automating a Smash Bros Leaderboard with Computer Vision - nsamuell
http://blog.pathgather.com/blog/smashgather
======
ShaunJohn
This is insane...and useful. I gotta find an N64 on ebay, ASAP!

~~~
nsamuell
Definitely

